# Seguimento Brasil - 2008



## Carlos Dias (4 Jan 2008 às 17:02)

*Calorão no Rio de Janeiro - RJ  15:00

A presença de uma forte massa de ar quente proporciona uma tarde de muito sol e calor no Rio de Janeiro. Agora faz 38 graus no aeroporto de Campo dos Afonsos, na zona oeste da capital. No Galeão e em Jacarepaguá a temperatura é de 36 graus. E no aeroporto Santos Dumont, 35 graus.  *


----------



## Carlos Dias (4 Jan 2008 às 17:08)

*O ano de 2008 começou ensolarado e quente no Rio Grande do Sul, e quase sem chuva. Na tarde do dia 2 de janeiro, os termômetros bateram nos 35C em muitas cidades pelo interior gaúcho. O calor aumentou em dia após dia em Porto Alegre, desde 30 de dezembro de 2007, quando a temperatura máxima ficou em torno de 28C. Não foi um dia muito quente porque houve um grande aumento de nuvens. Mas no último dia de 2007, com menos nebulosidade, a temperatura à tarde foi para 32, 5C, no dia 1 de janeiro de 2008 chegou a 34,2C e no dia 3 o calor chegou a 35,6C. Estas medições foram feitas na estação meteorológica no bairro do Jardim Botânico, um lugar relativamente alto e mais fresco, em relação a outras áreas da cidade. Em Canoas, na Grande Porto Alegre, a temperatura na tarde de quinta-feira, dia 3, chegou a 36C. 
Muitos brasileiros devem estranhar esse calor no Rio Grande do Sul, um lugar em geral associado a idéia de frio. Os gaúchos diriam que esquentou, sim, mas ainda não foi nada de anormal. Eles sabem que o verão está só começando e que outros dias muito mais quentes virão. Muita gente neste Brasil não deve saber que no Rio Grande do Sul ocorrem temperaturas até acima de 40 C durante o verão. 
O mês de janeiro é tradicionalmente o mais quente do ano na maioria das regiões gaúchas, incluindo Porto Alegre. A média das temperaturas máximas na capital gaúcha é de 30,2C. Em São Paulo, para comparação, a maior média de temperatura máxima no ano é de 28C, em fevereiro. Alguns podem argumentar que São Paulo é muito mais alta do Porto Alegre e por isso não esquenta tanto. Este é só um dos motivos, mas não o principal. No Rio de Janeiro, lugar onde a maioria vai concordar que faz bastante calor, e fica a beira-mar, a maior média de temperatura máxima no ano é também de 30,2C, em fevereiro. Em Salvador, no sempre quente Nordeste, os maiores valores médios de temperatura não passam dos 30 C. 
A semana termina um pouco menos quente no Rio Grande do Sul, graças a passagem de uma frente fria que trouxe um ventinho polar fraco, mas que ajudou a temperar o ar e diminuiu o calor. No fim de semana começa esquentar de novo. Até a quarta-feira da semana que vem, o calor vai só aumentar e alguns recordes de calor do ano devem ser registrados no Estado, até na capital. Em 2007, a maior temperatura em Porto Alegre foi de 36,2C, no dia 10 de janeiro.*


----------



## BARROS (5 Jan 2008 às 14:20)

Caro Carlos Dias...​concordo com tudo o que você disse. Mas você se esqueceu que há mais motivos que fazem Porto Alegre em 30° de latitude sul, ser mais quente do que São Paulo em 23°27' . Um deles e eu diria o principal, se deve a rapidez com que as frentes frias de verão atravessam o Rio Grande do Sul, não durando mais do que 3 dias. Isso faz com que o reaquecimento seja muito mais rápido do que em São Paulo, que, quando atravessada por uma frente fria de verão, às vezes sofre com a Zona de Convergência do Atlântico Sul, fazendo com que as temperaturas declinem com a chuva e o tempo nublado, e demorem mais a subir.
Aliado a isso, pode se citar o fato de Porto Alegre ser uma cidade em planície( 100m do nível do mar) e de estar a uma certa distância do mar(100km). É o efeito da continentinalidade. Além disso, a estação de medição oficial de São Paulo, o Mirante de Santana, está localizada a uma área mais elevada que o resto da cidade, ou seja, em dias em que a temperatura máxima oficial na cidade foi de 34°, bairros mais acimentados e baixos da zona leste chegam a registrar 36°, como em *São Mateus* em 29 de outubro com* 36,1°*, e o *Jaçanã*, na zona norte com *36,3° *no dia 29 de dezembro! 
Quanto à Salvador, cidade litorânea, as máximas não são tão altas por causa do efeito amenizador do oceano, fato semelhante em todo o litoral nordestino. O que não acontece no Rio, eu acho que devido à alguma espécie de clima local, as temperaturas são muito variadas por lá, chegando a registrar diferenças de até 10° em 2 estações.


----------



## Carlos Dias (8 Jan 2008 às 12:24)

*Porto Alegre parece um alçapão, dai ficar uma panela sempre em fogo baixo, ao contrario por exemplo de Florianopolis que recebe ventos do oceano..*


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2008 às 12:48)

*Estiagem faz governo acionar térmicas*

A falta de chuvas nas últimas semanas está reduzindo a quantidade de água para geração de energia nas hidrelétricas. O Operador Nacional do Sistema Elétrico (ONS) está usando todas as usinas térmicas disponíveis para gerar energia, mas não tem sido suficiente para evitar o esvaziamento. A água armazenada nos reservatórios do Sudeste caiu para 44,9%, com folga de apenas 5,6 pontos em relação ao mínimo fixado pelo governo. Embora o País tenha capacidade para gerar até 12 mil megawatts (MW) de térmicas, a geração efetiva tem ficado em cerca de 4,5 mil MW médios com a falta de gás natural. Isso equivale a menos de 10% do consumo nacional, de cerca de 52 mil MW médios. 
Em janeiro, costuma ocorrer aumento do nível de água nos reservatórios, mas o volume de chuvas deste ano está abaixo da média dos últimos 76 anos, desde que o governo começou a fazer levantamentos do volume de chuvas. No Sudeste e Centro-Oeste, as chuvas ficaram 53% abaixo da média histórica e em torno de 50% no Nordeste. No Norte, a seca é ainda maior, com as chuvas 64% abaixo da média de longo prazo, o que se caracteriza como um dos períodos mais secos das últimas décadas. 
Segundo fontes do setor, não há sinais de que o Brasil vai ter de racionar energia este ano ou mesmo em 2009, já que o "período molhado" no Sudeste perdura até abril. "Ainda temos três meses para aguardar chuvas”, diz um especialista. "Se as chuvas forem intensas em apenas em um mês e nos locais certos, a situação se estabiliza.” A administração do sistema, porém, exige mais esforços do governo. O acionamento das térmicas no Nordeste, por exemplo, impõe à Petrobras um grande aumento no fluxo de caminhões para entrega de óleo diesel e óleo combustível na região. 
"São 150 caminhões a mais nas estradas, todos os dias”, diz um técnico. Além disso, o ONS aumentou para quase 3 mil MW médios a transferência de energia do Sudeste para o Norte e Nordeste, o que está acelerando o esvaziamento dos reservatórios do Sudeste. 

Último Segundo


----------



## Carlos Dias (8 Jan 2008 às 15:25)

*Agora 13:00 HS : 

Porto Alegre : 30ºC 
Florianopolis : 30ºC 
Curitiba : 26ºC 
São Paulo : 26ºC 
Rio de Janeiro : 28ºC 
Belo Horizonte : 27ºC 
Brasilia : 25ºC 
Goiânia : 29ºC 
Salvador : 28ºC 
Recife : 30ºC 
Fortaleza : 29ºC 
Belem : 29ºC 
Manaus : 31ºC

As + frias de hoje : 

CAMPOS DO JORDAO - SP  12,6 °C 
SAO JOAQUIM - SC  13,8 °C 
BARBACENA - MG  13,9 °C 
CASTRO - PR  15,0 °C 
BOM JESUS - RS  15,0 °C *


----------



## Carlos Dias (8 Jan 2008 às 19:15)

*Bem , são 05:12 min da tarde aqui em São Paulo e estou com céu parcialmente nublado e agradaveis 23 graus. Estou indo para casa para cidade de Praia Grande ( 18km de Santos ), que fica a 82 km daqui do meu trabalho. Acabei de falar em casa e minha estação registra 29,2 graus no momento. Realmente eu estar á cerca de 780m de altitude faz diferença..!!*


----------



## abrantes (10 Jan 2008 às 23:18)

Ola Carlos Dias primeiramente parabens pelos dados que vc tem  se disponibilizado a pesquisar,...

Seginte eu te perguntei la no BAZ se vc tem os dados das mínimas no Brasil em novembro e dezembro que eu queria incluir aqui no meu banco.

Se tiver desde já agradeço merrmão.

Segue abaixo os dados de 2007 que vc pesquisou.




Janeiro 

1-São Joaquim ( Inmet ) : 13,7ºC 
--São Joaquim ( Clim ) : 13,7ºC 
3-São José dos Ausentes ( Inmet ) : 14,1ºC 
4-Campos do Jordão ( Horto ) : 14,4ºC 
5-Campos do Jordão ( Inmet ) : 14,4ºC 
6-Monte Verde ( Inmet ) : 15,1ºC 
7-Bom Jesus ( Inmet ) : 15,6ºC 
8-Inacio Martins ( Inmet ) : 16,4ºC 
9-Lages ( Inmet ) : 16,5ºC 
10-Itararé SP ( Iac ) : 17,0ºC 
11-Curitiba ( Inmet ) : 17,8ºC 

Fevereiro 

1-Campos do Jordão ( Horto ) : 12,6ºC 
--Campos do Jordão ( Inmet ) : 12,6ºC 
3-São Joaquim ( Inmet ) : 13,3ºC 
--São Joaquim ( Clim ) : 13,3ºC 
5-Monte Verde ( Inmet ) : 13,8ºC 
6-São José dos Ausentes ( Inmet ) : 13,9ºC 
7-Bom Jesus ( Inmet ) : 14,6ºC 
8-Lages ( Inmet ) : 16,2ºC 
9-Inacio Martins ( Inmet ) : 16,4ºC 
--Itararé SP ( Iac ) : 16,4ºC 
11-Canguçu ( Inmet ) : 17,7ºC 
12-Curitiba ( Inmet ) : 17,9ºC 


Março 

1-Campos do Jordão ( Horto ) : 10,9ºC 
2-Campos do Jordão ( Inmet ) : 12,1ºC 
3-Monte Verde ( Inmet ) : 12,8ºC 
4-São Joaquim ( Clim ) : 14,6ºC 
5-São Joaquim ( Inmet ) : 14,9ºC 
6-São José dos Ausentes ( Inmet ) : 15,2ºC 
7-Bom Jesus ( Inmet ) : 16,0ºC 
8-Inacio Martins ( Inmet ) : 16,1ºC 
--Itararé SP ( Iac ) : 16,1ºC 
10-Lages ( Inmet ) : 16,6ºC 
11-Curitiba ( Inmet ) : 17,8ºC 
12-Canguçu ( Inmet ) : 18,2ºC 

Abril 

1-Campos do Jordão ( Horto ) : 10,5ºC 
2-São Joaquim ( Clim ) : 11,1ºC 
3-Campos do Jordão ( Inmet ) : 11,6ºC 
4-São Joaquim ( Inmet ) : 11,7ºC 
5-São José dos Ausentes ( Inmet ) : 11,9ºC 
6-Monte Verde ( Inmet ) : 12,1ºC 
7-Bom Jesus ( Inmet ) : 12,4ºC 
8--Inacio Martins ( Inmet ) : 14,1ºC 
9-Lages ( Inmet ) : 14,3ºC 
10-Itararé SP ( Iac ) : 15,3ºC 
11-Canguçu ( Inmet ) : 15,6ºC 
11-Curitiba ( Inmet ) : 16,0ºC 


Maio 

1-São Joaquim ( Clim ) : 05,8ºC 
2-São José dos Ausentes ( Inmet ) : 06,0ºC 
3-Campos do Jordão ( Horto ) : 06,1ºC 
--São Joaquim ( Inmet ) : 06,1ºC 
--Bom Jesus ( Inmet ) : 06,1ºC 
6-Monte Verde ( Inmet ) : 07,1ºC 
7-Campos do Jordão ( Inmet ) : 07,2ºC 
8-Lages ( Inmet ) : 08,1ºC 
9-Canguçu ( Inmet ) : 08,7ºC 
10-Inacio Martins ( Inmet ) : 08,9ºC 
11-Itararé SP ( Iac ) : 09,2ºC 
12-Curitiba ( Inmet ) : 11,0ºC 

Junho 

1-Campos do Jordão ( Horto ) : 04,3ºC 
2-Monte Verde ( Inmet ) : 05,9ºC 
3-Campos do Jordão ( Inmet ) : 06,6ºC 
4-Bom Jesus ( Inmet ) : 06,9ºC 
5-São Joaquim ( Clim ) : 07,2ºC 
--Lages ( Inmet ) : 07,2ºC 
7-São José dos Ausentes ( Inmet ) : 07,6ºC 
--São Joaquim ( Inmet ) : 07,6ºC 
9-Canguçu ( Inmet ) : 07,9ºC 
10-Itararé SP ( Iac ) : 08,3ºC 
11-Inacio Martins ( Inmet ) : 10,3ºC 
-Curitiba ( Inmet ) : 10,3ºC 

Julho 

1-Bom Jesus ( Inmet ) : 03,7ºC 
2-São Joaquim ( Clim ) : 03,8ºC 
3-São José dos Ausentes ( Inmet ) : 03,9ºC 
4-São Joaquim ( Inmet ) : 04,2ºC 
5-Campos do Jordão ( Horto ) : 04,3ºC 
6-Lages ( Inmet ) : 05,0ºC 
--Canguçu ( Inmet ) : 05,0ºC 
8-Monte Verde ( Inmet ) : 06,0ºC 
9-Campos do Jordão ( Inmet ) : 06,2ºC 
10-Inacio Martins ( Inmet ) : 07,3ºC 
11-Itararé SP ( Iac ) : 08,0ºC 
12-Curitiba ( Inmet ) : 08,6ºC 

Agosto 

1-Campos do Jordão ( Horto ) : 04,2ºC 
2-São José dos Ausentes ( Inmet ) : 04,4ºC 
3-São Joaquim ( Clim ) : 05,9ºC 
4-Bom Jesus ( Inmet ) : 06,0ºC 
--São Joaquim ( Inmet ) : 06,0ºC 
6-Canguçu ( Inmet ) : 06,6ºC 
7-Monte Verde ( Inmet ) : 06,7ºC 
8-Campos do Jordão ( Inmet ) : 06,9ºC 
9-Lages ( Inmet ) : 07,6ºC 
10-Inacio Martins ( Inmet ) : 09,6ºC 
11-Itararé SP ( Iac ) : 09,7ºC 
12-Curitiba ( Inmet ) : 10,7ºC 

Setembro 

1-Campos do Jordão ( Horto ) : 07,1ºC 
2-Campos do Jordão ( Inmet ) : 08,9ºC 
3-Monte Verde ( Inmet ) : 09,2ºC 
4-São Joaquim ( Clim ) : 09,5ºC 
5-São José dos Ausentes ( Inmet ) : 10,1ºC 
6-São Joaquim ( Inmet ) : 10,3ºC 
7-Bom Jesus ( Inmet ) : 10,4ºC 
8-Itararé SP ( Iac ) : 11,2ºC 
9-Lages ( Inmet ) : 11,8ºC 
10-Inacio Martins ( Inmet ) : 11,8ºC 
11-Curitiba ( Inmet ) : 12,9ºC 
12-Canguçu ( Inmet ) : 13,1ºC 

Outubro 

1-Campos do Jordão ( Horto ) : 09,6ºC 
2-Campos do Jordão ( Inmet ) : 11,0ºC 
--São José dos Ausentes ( Inmet ) : 11,0ºC 
--São Joaquim ( Clim ) : 11,0ºC 
5-São Joaquim ( Inmet ) : 11,1ºC 
6-Itararé SP ( Iac ) : 11,2ºC 
7-Monte Verde ( Inmet ) : 11,3ºC 
8-Bom Jesus ( Inmet ) : 12,3ºC 
9-Inacio Martins ( Inmet ) : 13,2ºC 
10-Lages ( Inmet ) : 13,4ºC 
11-Curitiba ( Inmet ) : 14,7ºC


----------



## Carlos Dias (11 Jan 2008 às 18:39)

*Em breve postarei...!!*


----------



## abrantes (12 Jan 2008 às 22:16)

Valew Carlos Dias,...


Aviso do CPTEC

"Temporais e acumulados significativos em parte do Brasil

Estado de Atenção

Neste sábado (12/01), uma frente fria ficará estacionária na altura de SC, por isso ocorrerão acumulados significativos de chuva entre o litoral nordeste de SC e no litoral do PR e no litoral sul de SP. Já os ventos difluentes em altitude e as altas temperaturas também criarão condição para ocorrência de temporais mais localizados nas demais áreas do centro-norte do PR, em SP, MS, centro-sul do RJ, sul e oeste de MG, Triângulo Mineiro, GO, MT, sudoeste do PA, RO, AC, centro-sul e oeste do AM. No domingo (13/01) o calor e os ventos difluentes em altitude deverão provocar chuvas fortes no extremo norte do PR, em SP, centro-sul do RJ, sul de MG, Triângulo Mineiro, centro-sul de GO, MT, RO e sudeste do PA. "


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2008 às 01:07)

*Temporal em Florianópolis*

Chove quase sem parar em Florianópolis desde a madrugada de ontem.

Até o início da manhã a chuva se manteve fraca a moderada. Mas a partir das 8 horas começou a chover com muita intensidade. Segundo as medições do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia foram acumulados 136,9 milímetros de chuva entre 10 horas de quarta-feira e 10 horas desta quinta-feira. Mais da metade deste total ocorreu nas primeiras da manhã desta quarta-feira. A estação medidora fica na parte continental da cidade. Um segundo local de medição, também do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, registrou 213,4 milímetros das 4 horas da madrugada de quarta-feira até as 13 horas desta quinta-feira. Deste total, cerca de 152 milímetros ocorreram entre 8 e 13 horas. Em 32 horas choveu mais do que todo o volume médio de chuva de Florianópolis para o mês de janeiro. A média normal de precipitação para este mês é de aproximadamente 176 milímetros.
A chuva intensa alagou algumas rodovias na região. O aeroporto Hercílio Luz, localizada na ilha de Santa Catarina começou a registrar chuva moderada a partir das 5 horas da madrugada. Pouco antes 9 horas e até a a 12h45, a chuva caiu forte na região. A visibilidade no aeroporto ficou bastante reduzida chegando a 200 metros, pouco antes das 11 horas.
Às 13 horas a chuva ainda era moderada e a visibilidade estava em 1500 metros. A formação das nuvens pesadas está associada a passagem de uma frente fria em alto-mar. A circulação de ventos em níveis superiores da atmosfera colabora para a concentração de nuvens pesadas na região.
A expectativa é de a instabilidade enfraqueça até a noite desta quinta-feira. Ainda há possibilidade de chuva amanhã, mas sem intensidade de hoje. 

Último Segundo

*Chuva causa mortes e deixa 13 cidades em emergência em MG*

A chuva que vem caindo desde sábado em Minas Gerais já causou a segunda morte nesta semana. Uma mulher morreu em um desabamento no bairro de Aparecida, em Belo Horizonte, após a queda do muro de arrimo de um prédio sobre uma casa. Solange Gonçalves Barra, de 52 anos, estava num quarto da casa quando foi soterrada e morreu na hora. Já Cristiane Barra Geovane, de 28 anos, que também estava na casa, foi retirada dos escombros pelos bombeiros e levada para um hospital. Na queda do muro, outras três residências foram atingidas. 
Na quarta-feira, o corpo de um rapaz de 23 anos já havia sido encontrado em Ipatinga, no Vale do Aço. Ele fora levado pela enxurrada que atingiu a cidade no sábado. Segundo a Defesa Civil, uma tempestade provocou o aumento de volume de água de um córrego que passa dentro do município, arrastando a vítima. 
Desde o início do período chuvoso em outubro, três pessoas já morreram. Em dezembro, um homem de 60 anos morreu atingido por um raio em Montes Claros, no norte do estado. No momento, 13 cidades se encontram em estado de emergência. De acordo com a Defesa Civil estadual, 1.100 pessoas estão desabrigadas e 53 casas e seis pontes foram destruídas. O temporal provocou queda de árvores e deixou mais de cinco mil pessoas sem energia na região metropolitana de BH, além do fechamento dos principais aeroportos do interior do estado. 
A previsão para os próximos dias, inclusive durante o carnaval, é de fortes pancadas de chuva em todo o Sudeste do país. De acordo com o Inpe (Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais), a partir desta sexta-feira, os temporais deverão ficar concentrados sobre o centro-norte de São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Espírito Santo e Minas Gerais. No sábado, a chuva continua castigando essas regiões. (Confira a previsão do tempo em todo o país) 
As bruscas mudanças de temperatura não são consequência de algum fenômeno específico, explicam especialistas do Inpe. As fortes chuvas são comuns nesta época do ano, principalmente no Sudeste e no Centro-oeste do país. Elas ocorrem devido ao choque entre o ar quente e elevação de temperatura com a umidade do ar. 
Temporais causam acidentes na região metropolitana de Belo Horizonte
Em Contagem, um acidente envolvendo dois ônibus deixou 13 pessoas que estavam no ponto feridas na quarta-feira. Duas estão em estado grave. A chuva provocou ainda acidentes no anel rodoviário e nas estradas. Ainda em Contagem, na Vila São Vicente, uma encosta desabou e três famílias foram desalojadas por causa do risco de desabamento. Tratores estão no local retirando a terra. 
Em Ibirité, na região metropolitana de Belo Horizonte, um muro caiu sobre uma casa, mas ninguém se feriu. Na BR-381, uma carreta tombou na altura de Itaguara fechando parte da rodovia. 
Em Belo Horizonte, o Aeroporto da Pampulha esteve fechado para pousos e operou por instrumentos nas decolagens na quarta-feira. Nesta quinta, o aeroporto opera normalmente. Em Confins, a situação também é tranquila. 
Permanecem fechados devido ao mau tempo os aeroportos de Uberlândia, Uberaba, no Triângulo Mineiro; de Montes Claros, no norte de Minas; e Governador Valadares, no Vale do Rio Doce, estão fechados por causa do mau tempo. 
De acordo com os bombeiros, 16 árvores caíram em diversos pontos de BH e da região metropolitana, como Venda Nova, Ribeirão das Neves e Sion, onde uma árvore atingiu a rede elétrica. No bairro Santo Agostinho, ponto nobre de BH, uma árvore que caiu atingiu três carros, fechando uma das principais vias de acesso ao Centro. Na Vila São Tomaz, perto do Aeroporto da Pampulha, bombeiros usam barcos para resgatar pessoas ilhadas porque o córrego do Onça transbordou. 
No bairro São Luiz, na Pampulha, uma árvore caiu fechando o acesso de carros em uma rua. Mais cedo, uma árvore caiu na rua Aimorés com Amazonas, atingindo três carros e congestionando o trânsito. 
Em Joinville, em Santa Catarina, cerca de 60 famílias desalojadas e houve deslizamento deslizamento em 17 pontos deivdo à chuva que atinge a cidade desde o início desta terça-feira. A previsão é que o temporal cotinue nesta quinta-feira. Se isso acontecer, a cidade pode decretar situação de emergência. 

O Globo


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2008 às 16:24)

*Chuva deixa milhares de desalojados no Nordeste*

A chuva que castigou o Nordeste do Brasil já desabrigou e desalojou milhares de pessoas no Ceará, no Piauí e no Maranhão. No início da noite desta quinta-feira (3), o Governo do Piauí decretou estado de calamidade pública em todo o estado. O socorro chega de canoa na cidade que ficou debaixo d'água depois de oito horas de temporal. O parque de exposições de Trizidela do Vale (MA) virou abrigo para as famílias mais atingidas.
Dezessete municípios do Maranhão decretaram situação de emergência. Em dois deles, o estado é de calamidade pública. No Piauí, as crianças vão para a escola de canoa em Barras. Em outras comunidades, as aulas estão suspensas há uma semana. A força da água arrasta casas e provoca desmoronamentos nas estradas. Ao todo, 27 cidades decretaram estado de alerta.
No Ceará, o tempo constantemente chuvoso fez 49 açudes atingirem a capacidade máxima de armazenamento. Alguns estão quase transbordando. Isso só acontece quando a quantidade de chuva é bem acima do normal. Em todo o estado cearense, o índice de chuva foi 50% acima da média história de março. Há 22 anos não chovia tanto nesta época do ano e os estragos se multiplicam. Três cidades instaurarm estado de calamidade pública. Uma delas está em estado de emergência.

G1>Brasil


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2008 às 15:46)

*Tempestade de raios atinge Campinas*

A quantidade de raios durante a chuva da tarde de ontem chamou a atenção dos campineiros. De acordo com o meteorologista do Centro de Pesquisas Meteorológicas e Climáticas Aplicadas à Agricultura (Cepagri) da Universidade Estadual de Campinas (Unicamp), Hilton Silveira, *entre 16h e 17h, a cidade chegou a receber cerca de 80 descargas por minuto*. “É um número elevado, mas não sai fora da normalidade. Isso costuma acontecer todos os anos”, afirmou ele. Ainda conforme Silveira, em uma área de 200 quilômetros, que vai de Campinas até Botucatu, foram 400 descargas por minuto.
O diretor do Cepagri, Jurandir Zullo, explicou que as condições climáticas registradas na manhã de ontem — tempo abafado e umidade relativa do ar elevada — são propícias para a formação de chuvas como essa, que pode ser chamada de trovoada. “Formam-se nuvens em desenvolvimento vertical, chamadas cumulus nimbus, e os raios estão associados a elas”, explicou. Segundo ele, a velocidade do vento na estação do Cepagri foi “moderada”, alcançando 45,5km/h. De acordo com o gerente do Centro de Operações da CPFL, João Marques Rodrigues, muitas descargas elétricas atingiram a rede na região do Aeroporto Internacional de Viracopos, área Sul da cidade. “O vento foi forte e muito objetos foram lançados na rede”, disse. “Acreditamos que cerca de 20 mil clientes foram atingidos pela falta de energia”, avaliou. Rodrigues afirmou que às 17h, 80% do abastecimento já estava restabelecido.
“Estou desde às 15h sem energia e agora já são mais de 18h. Além de perder os ingredientes que estão na geladeira, ainda posso perder vendas”, lamentou Francisco Juventino Júnior, gerente da pizzaria La Bella Pizza, na Vila Padre Manoel da Nóbrega.A Defesa Civil de Campinas registrou alagamento no Kartódromo do Parque Portugal, três quedas de muros (duas no Jardim Santa Amália e uma no Jardim Aerocontinental) e seis quedas de árvores. A chuva também causou problemas no trânsito, que ficou complicado principalmente na região da Avenida John Boyd Dunlop. A Empresa Municipal de Desenvolvimento de Campinas (Emdec) registrou a queda de uma árvore na esquina da avenida com a Rua Ibirapuera, alagamento sob o viaduto da Via Anhangüera e trechos de lentidão nos dois sentidos da John Boyd.
“Toda vez que chove é assim: a gente sofre para voltar para casa. Acho que é mais rápido ir a pé do que de carro”, ironizou o vendedor Mário Roberto Lima. A chuva não atingiu somente Campinas. Conforme o gerente do Centro de Operações da CPFL, João Marques Rodrigues, os bairros Macuco, Vila Ipiranga, Progresso e Parque Louisiana, em Valinhos, tiveram interrupções no abastecimento. A Defesa Civil de Hortolândia informou que casas foram alagadas no Jardim do Lago, Amanda 1 e 2, mas ninguém ficou desabrigado.

Paulínia News


----------



## AnDré (12 Abr 2008 às 16:16)

Realmente, muita água tem caído na América do Sul. Há já algumas semanas que as previsões têm apontado sempre para precipitação acima do normal em muitos lugares, e em especial no Brasil. E pelas noticias que surgem, as previsões têm-se cumprido.

E a previsão para os próximos dias mantem essa tendência de muita precipitação. Em relação ao Brasil, o Nordeste vai agora sofrer uma bonança de chuva, depois de vários dias de muita chuva. Já o Perú terá cerca de 40% do país com valores de precipitação 600% acima do normal.

Fica o mapa de previsão de precipitação para os próximos dias:





http://wxmaps.org/pix/prec8.html


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2008 às 21:23)

*Mais de 540 mil afectados pelas chuvas no Nordeste*

O número de pessoas afectadas pelas chuvas que castigam o Nordeste brasileiro chega a mais de 540 mil, sendo que 117 mil estão desalojadas ou desabrigadas, divulgou na segunda-feira a Secretaria Nacional de Defesa Civil (Sedec). A Sedec forneceu cerca de 800 toneladas de alimentos para os seis Estados nordestinos atingidos pelos temporais - Ceará, Maranhão, Paraíba, Pernambuco, Piauí e Rio Grande do Norte, que normalmente sofrem com a seca. O governo federal enviou igulamente 20 kits de medicamentos, sendo que cada um é suficiente para 500 pessoas. 
No total, 299 municípios nordestinos foram afectados pela chuva e muitos chegaram a decretar situação de emergência. As lavouras na região também foram muito prejudicadas com as inundações. De acordo com a meteorologia, o aumento de chuvas na região é uma consequência da soma de fenómenos naturais, entre eles ventos mais intensos e a temperatura do oceano que está um pouco acima da média.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## BARROS (16 Abr 2008 às 15:14)

É verdade. Em Março, muitas áreas do Norte e Nordeste do Brasil viram chuvas muito acima da média, algumas localidades caiu mais de 550mm, quando o normal seria em torno de 300.
Enquanto isso no sul, uma massa de ar polar causou uma brusca queda de temperatura. Desde 1999 não se registrava temperaturas abixo de zero em Abril. E foi o que ocorreu na Serra Geral. A menor foi em Urupema com *-2,6°* na manhã de terça-feira. Também geou em muitas localidades do Sul.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mai 2008 às 12:50)

*Ciclone deixou mortos e destruição no Rio Grande do Sul*


O ciclone extratropical que atingiu o Rio Grande do Sul na madrugada do sábado causou pelo menos duas mortes. No bairro Lami, na zona Sul de Porto Alegre, a vítima foi Maria Estela da Silva, 80 anos. Ela ficou ilhada na casa atingida pelas águas. Em Serafina Corrêa, na RS-129, o caminhoneiro José André Pinheiro Barneche, 36, morreu ao ser atingido por um eucalipto. Houve estragos e destruição em vários municípios como Porto Alegre, Guaíba, Alvorada, São Sebastião do Caí, Santo Antônio da Patrulha, Caraá e Viamão. No Litoral Norte, os balneários mais atingidos foram Cidreira, Pinhal e Quintão. No final da madrugada, a rede elétrica sofreu o impacto dos ventos que chegaram a 118 km/h em alguns pontos. Os estouros se repetiram até o amanhecer na capital, provocando clarões brancos e esverdeados. A zona sul da cidade foi a mais atingida pelos alagamentos. Durante a madrugada, policiais e bombeiros empregaram cordas e botes salva-vidas para resgatar dezenas de famílias que ficaram ilhadas nos bairros Restinga, Belém Novo, Lami, Serraria, Cristal e Cavalhada. Na zona norte, a ventania arrancou o telhado do hotel Roma. Já na rua Machado de Assis, bairro Partenon, 11 árvores foram arrancadas pelo vendaval, ficando com as raízes à mostra e danificando as calçadas. Foram registrados problemas graves também nas rodovias estaduais e federais. Na RSC-470, em Bento Gonçalves, uma pedra de 7 toneladas deslizou da encosta e deixou o trânsito em meia pista. Na BR-101, em Osório, o tráfego ficou interrompido devido a uma lâmina d’água que encobria a pista. As notícias estão na capa do Correio do Povo deste domingo que está totalmente dedicada à cobertura do ciclone.

Blog MetSul 24h


----------



## abrantes (19 Mai 2008 às 01:17)

dados:cptec
Global T126L28 para os proximos 15 dias








Ensemble - Médio Rodada: 18/05/2008 00Z com Temperatura na Superfície [°C] e Pressão ao nível do mar hPa 
Ate 01/06 sempre 12Z


----------



## abrantes (19 Mai 2008 às 22:43)

O frio deverá voltar só no fim do mês mesmo,...

Bom mas agora tem um sistema bem bonito no atlantico,...


----------



## abrantes (19 Mai 2008 às 23:27)

+ uma baixa interessante,..
Ai num corte da carta do cptec.













Segue boletim técnico do cptec:

"Nos próximos cinco dias (19 a 23/05) não há diferenças significativas entre os modelos ETA e GFS sobre o continente em latitudes médias e baixas. Ambos indicam um tempo mais seco em grande parte do centro-sul do país, principalmente entre MS, sul e oeste da Região Sudeste e centro-norte da Região Sul, áreas onde espera-se a atuação de um crista para os próximos dias, tanto em 250hPa quanto em 500hPa, sobretudo a partir da terça-feira (20/05). A umidade do ar poderá chegar a 25% em algumas áreas entre o MS, oeste e norte de SP, Triângulo Mineiro e sul de GO. Áreas de alta pressão em superfície atuarão nos próximos dias na faixa leste do Sudeste e tendem a dificultar a propagação dos sistemas frontais em direção ao Brasil. Com isto os sistemas chegarão no máximo até o sul e leste do RS e deslocar-se-ão para o oceano. Uma frente fria entre quarta e quinta-feira trará condições para pancadas de chuva no sul do Estado gaúcho nestes dias. Também o jato de baixos níveis estará atuante entre o sul da Bolívia, Paraguai e norte da Argentina e atinge também parte do oeste do RS e do Uruguai. Enmbora haja a presença desse jato os valores de umidade do ar na camada próxima da superfície apresenta valores baixos entre RO e norte e sul da Bolívia, ou seja há uma fraca advecção de umidade da Amazônia para latitudes médias. Uma grande área de baixa pressão estará atuante entre o oeste e norte da Argentina até 72h e depois fica restringida entre o norte da Argentina e o Uruguai. A combinação desses sistemas deixará o tempo mais instável no Uruguai, onde haverá acumulados de chuva significativos entre 96h e 120h. Ressalta-se que no sul da Argentina uma ciclogênese se formará em 72h (dia 21/05) e se deslocará para o oceano em 96h e 120h vindo também a alinhar-se com essa baixa pressão. A Zona de Convergência Intertropical (ZCIT) permanecerá atuando sobre o norte da Região Norte e os países limítrofes. Este sistema tem causado mais chuvas na Região Norte do que no Nordeste, pois ele já encontra-se bem mais ao norte. Cavados invertidos, pulsos de leste, tendem a manter instabilidades em parte do litoral leste e faixa leste do Nordeste hoje e ao longo da semana, principalmente na BA, em SE, AL e PE, podendo atingir também o leste da PB. Nas áreas litorâneas desses Estados poderá haver acumulados de chuva com valores significativos para os próximos dias. 
Elaborado pelo Meteorologista Luiz Kondraski de Souza 
Atualizado às 12Z pela Meteorologista: Naiane Araujo"


----------



## abrantes (20 Mai 2008 às 23:21)

Olha só a baixa continua la muito bem pronunciada no satelite hoje,..

Amigos do BAZ alertaram sobre a possibilidade de mais um ciclone no RS na quinta feira.
Vamos aguardar


----------



## abrantes (20 Mai 2008 às 23:24)

E os modelos continuam apontando para uma nova onde de frio no inicio de junho, esperamos que os computadores não mudem de idéia hehehe

Abraços


----------



## abrantes (21 Mai 2008 às 03:01)

Chuvas Fortes Agora Norte Nordeste

"Chuvas causam prejuízos e mortes em Alagoas

O transporte de umidade do oceano para o continente, associado ao calor e áreas de baixa pressão ao longo da coluna atmosférica favoreceu a ocorrência de chuva significativa em algumas áreas do leste da Região Nordeste, principalmente em Alagoas. Na cidade de Porto de Pedras o INMET registrou 93,5 mm. 
Em Paripueira, município próximo a Maceió, as chuvas provocaram deslizamento de terra e 3 mortes. De acordo com a Defesa Civil, a região norte do Estado é a que enfrenta a situação mais crítica, com dez municípios afetados: Branquinha, Murici, Capela, Messias, Rio Largo, São Luiz do Quitunde, União dos Palmares, Paripueira, Flexeiras e Quebrangulo. Nestas áreas, houve alagamentos e várias famílias ficaram desabrigadas. 

Atualizado: 17/05/2008 22:40:30 "

"ZCIT causa chuvas significativas em Roraima

A Zona de Convergência Intertropical (ZCIT), faixa de nebulosidade próxima da linha do equador, tem causado chuvas significativas no norte da Região Norte. Na cidade de Boa Vista em Roraima, o INMET registrou entre as 9 horas de ontem (16/05) e as 9 horas de hoje (17/05) 99,0mm de chuva, um volume significativo de chuva para uma cidade. 

Atualizado: 17/05/2008 16:48:52 "


----------



## abrantes (22 Mai 2008 às 16:46)

Parte do tecnico do cptec que decepciona um pouco quem esperava pelo frio,..

"A frente fria que encontra-se no sul do Uruguai se deslocará pelo oceano, mas favorece as instabilidades observadas entre este país e o RS. Com isto deverá ocorrer pancadas de chuva no extremo sul do Estado gaúcho. Na sexta-feira uma nova frente fria se propagará pela Argentina, Uruguai e atingirá o sul do RS trazendo maiores condições para chuvas. Mas é justamente entre a sexta-feira e o sábado que começam as diferenças entre os modelos ETA e o GFS, sobretudo para a Região Sul do país. *O modelo GFS indica a formação de uma área de baixa pressão (ciclone) intensa a leste do Uruguai e a sudeste do RS, mas o modelo ETA não indica este ciclone. De qualquer forma, mesmo que o GFS esteja certo e que se forme este ciclone, ele está mais afastado do continente e não ficará vários dias na região como o ciclone de cerca de 15 dias atrás*. Portanto este sistema por enquanto não é muito significativo. Seja como for haverá aumento da nebulosidade no RS e mesmo entre SC e o PR. No domingo a nebulosidade tende a aumentar um pouco inclusive na faixa leste do Sudeste por conta de ventos oceânicos associados com o deslocamento da frente fria e a alta da retaguarda deste sistema pelo Atlântico. O cavado que encontra-se sobre o sul da Região Nordeste tende a facilitar a formação e deslocamento de nuvens altas como cirrus entre o sul do PA, TO, norte de GO e a BA, contribuindo para a manutenção da nebulosidade sobre esta área. 
Elaborado pelo Meteorologista Vlamir da Silva Junior. 
Atualizado às 12z pela Meteorologista: Naiane Araujo 
Atualizado às 18z pela Meteorologista: Mônica Lima."


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jun 2008 às 18:30)

*Granizo deixa 2.000 desalojados em Laranjeiras do Sul (PR) *

Uma chuva de granizo que atingiu a cidade de Laranjeiras do Sul (377 km de Curitiba) ontem (14) deixou ao menos 2.060 pessoas desalojadas. Em apenas cinco minutos, o granizo danificou o telhado de 753 casas da cidade. Ao menos quatro pessoas ficaram feridas. 
Segundo a Defesa Civil municipal, a maioria das famílias atingidas, de 17 bairros do município, perdeu móveis e eletrodomésticos. Cerca de 420 pessoas estão abrigadas em ginásios esportivos de duas escolas municipais e o restante dos desalojados foi para a casa de parentes. 
"O granizo caiu por volta das 15h. Mas a chuva continuou durante toda a noite. Sem telhado, todos os móveis foram destruídos", disse Leoni Meletti, secretário de Infra-estrutura e coordenador da Defesa Civil municipal. Quatro pessoas foram atingidas pelo granizo --pedaços de gelo-- e tiveram ferimentos leves. Segundo Meletti, um granizo de 250 gramas caiu sobre a cabeça de uma criança, que foi internada no hospital municipal, mas passa bem. 
Um bairro ficou sem energia elétrica por 30 minutos. A Defesa Civil ainda não quantificou os danos causados às lavouras. Na pressa de tentar cobrir as casas, segundo Meletti, os moradores compraram todas as telhas do estoque da cidade. A prefeitura distribuiu cerca de 26 mil metros de lona plástica para cobrir as casas e comprou cerca de dez mil telhas, em cidades vizinhas e em Curitiba, para iniciar a obra de reforma amanhã. "Vamos precisar de no mínimo mais dez mil telhas para cobrir todas as casas", informou o secretário. 
Segundo Meletti, os prejuízos chegam a R$ 903 mil _R$ 300 mil só em telhas. O meteorologista do Instituto Tecnológico Simepar, Samuel Braun, afirmou que ontem a chuva atingiu quase todo o Paraná. Não há previsão de chuva para os próximos dias. A partir de hoje, as temperaturas caem e deve gear

FolhaOnline


----------



## Vicente Limberg (16 Jun 2008 às 23:27)

Passo Fundo RS : -02,7 
São José dos Ausentes RS : -02,5 
Quarai RS : -02,4 
Lagoa Vermelha RS : -02,2 
Frederico W RS : -02,1 
Santa Rosa RS : -02,0 
Erechim RS : -01,7 
São Marcos RS : -01,6 
Farroupilha RS : -01,3 
Vacaria RS : -01,3 
Bom Jesus RS : -01,0 
Cruz Alta RS : -00,9 
Santo Augusto RS : -00,9 
Soledade RS : -00,8 
Alegrete RS : -00,4 
Uruguaiana RS : -00,4 
Bagé RS : -00,3 
São Gabriel RS : -00,3 
Canela RS : 00,0 
Santana do Livramento RS : 00,2 
Santa Maria RS : 00,6 
Bento Gonçalves RS : 00,6 
São Borja RS : 01,3 
Palmeira das Missões RS : 01,4 
Jaguarão RS : 01,6 
Canguçu RS : 01,8 
Caçapava do Sul RS : 02,2 
Camaquã RS : 02,3 
Chui RS : 02,7 
Rio Pardo RS : 02,9 
Rio Grande RS : 03,0 
São Luiz Gonzaga RS : 03,4 
Porto Alegre RS : 04,3 
Torres RS : 04,9 
Tramandai RS : 06,4


----------



## Vicente Limberg (16 Jun 2008 às 23:28)

São Joaquim SC (Cruzeiro) : -05,9 
São Joaquim SC (Inmet) -05,4 
Morro da Igreja SC : -05,3 
Ponte Serrana SC : -04,6 
Caçador SC : -04,4 
São Joaquim SC (aut) : -04,2 
São Joaquim SC (Clim) : -04,0 
Curitibanos SC : -03,2 
Major Vieira SC : -03,1 
Lages SC : -02,4 
Joaçaba SC : -02,4 
Rio do Campo SC : -02,0 
Rio Negrinho SC : -01,8 
Campos Novos SC : -01,0 
Ituporanga SC : -00,8 
Dionisio Cerqueira SC : 00,3 
Urussanga SC : 00,7 
Chapeco SC (aero) : 01,0 
Criciuma SC (Aero) : 02,0 
São Miguel do Oeste SC : 02,2 
Itapoa SC : 02,3 
Florianopolis SC (Hercílio Luz) : 04,0 
Indaial SC : 04,1 
Florianopolis SC (Inmet) : 04,8 
Florianopolis SC (aut) : 05,4


----------



## Vicente Limberg (16 Jun 2008 às 23:28)

General Carneiro PR : -05,7 
Palmas PR : -05,0 
Irati PR : -02,7 
Inacio Martins PR : -02,1 
Castro PR (Conv) : -02,0 
Ivai PR : -01,8 
Clevelandia PR : -01,5 
Castro PR (aut) : -01,3 
Curitiba PR (Afonso Pena) : 00,0 
Curitiba PR (aut) : 00,0 
Curitiba PR (Inmet) : 00,1 
Curitiba PR (Bacacheri) : 01,0 
Foz do Iguaçu PR : 01,2 
Maringá PR (Conv) : 03,7 
Maringá PR (aut) : 04,0 
Ilha do Mel PR : 05,8


----------



## Vicente Limberg (16 Jun 2008 às 23:29)

Essas foram as mínimas de hoje no sul do Brasil.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jun 2008 às 00:51)

(Foto: Lucas Viana Luz/VC no G1)

Um tornado com duração aproximada de oito minutos se formou na manhã desta terça-feira (10), em Santarém, no Pará. Apesar de assustar moradores da região, o fenômeno não deixou feridos nem causou danos materiais. O chefe da divisão de meteorologia do Centro Técnico e Operacional do Sistema de Proteção da Amazônia (Sipam) em Belém, Bernardino Simões Neto, disse ao G1 que esse tornado pode ser chamado de tromba d'água por ter ficado principalmente sobre o Rio Tapajós. 
Segundo ele, a intensidade do tornado alcançou a classificação F0 na escala Fujita, que vai até 5. Nessa classificação, o fenômeno apresenta ventos intensos entre 65 e 115 km/h e largura de 3 a 20 metros. “Esses fenômenos são provenientes de nuvens convectivas, formadas por muita umidade e calor excessivo. A formação dessas nuvens estão associadas a vários fenômenos, desde granizo até nuvens funil, que viram tornados ao tocar a superfície terrestre”, afirma Simões Neto. 
De acordo com o meteorologista, são fenômenos difíceis de serem previstos. “Além de ser difícil de prever, é rara a ocorrência desse fenômeno na região Amazônica. Por ser uma área pouco povoada, não temos muitos registros nos últimos 30 anos”, disse Simões Neto. 

G1 Brasil


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2008 às 20:26)

*Tornado é registrado em São Luís*





Video

O tornado foi registrado na tarde desta quinta-feira, na zona rural de São Luís. Em meio a nuvens carregadas, o fenômeno durou cerca de cinco minutos e simplesmente se desfez com o vento. As imagens foram registradas pelo cinegrafista da TV Mirante Francisco Batalha no aeroporto da capital.

Segundo o meteorologista Gunter Reschke do Núcleo de Meteorologia da Uema, o tornado que atingiu São Luís tem as características de um F1, que atinge a velocidade de até cem quilômetros por hora. Os tornados pordem chegar a velocidade acima de 400 km/h. 
Este é o segundo registro desse tipo de fenômeno em São Luís em menos de dois meses. O primeiro foi na Praia do Araçagi, no iníco de maio. 

Imirante


----------



## Carlos Dias (26 Ago 2008 às 18:40)

*Incrivel o calor que está fazendo no cento-oeste e norte do Brasil. Agora em Cuiabá faz 38,3 , em Porto Estrela MT 38,6 , em Vila Velha S. Trindade MT : 37,8, em cacoal Rondonia com 37,7 e em Pedro Afonso Tocantins com 37,4

Na Argentina tambem faz muito calor, Resistencia na provincia de chaco faz 35,4, Cordoba com 34,0 e Mendoza com 32,3*


----------



## Vicente Limberg (5 Set 2008 às 22:18)

http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/zero...f=1&local=1&section=Geral&newsID=a2164022.xml

Nevou hoje a tarde em 3 municípios do sul do RS, com pequena acumulação. É uma região onde a neve é bissexta.


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2008 às 23:38)

Vicente Limberg disse:


> http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/zero...f=1&local=1&section=Geral&newsID=a2164022.xml
> 
> Nevou hoje a tarde em 3 municípios do sul do RS, com pequena acumulação. É uma região onde a neve é bissexta.


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2008 às 11:42)

Um vídeo da neve de ontem no sul do Brasil.


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2008 às 21:28)

Mais fotos deste episódio de neve e sincelo no sul Brasil aqui:

http://www.metsul.com/blog/


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2008 às 12:50)

*Chuva em Santa Catarina já deixa 33 mortos. Mais de 19 mil pessoas deixam suas casas*




Já são 33 mortes provocadas pelas intensas chuvas que atingem, desde sexta-feira, Santa Catarina, informou nesta segunda-feira a Defesa Civil Estadual. As áreas mais afetadas são Litoral, Vale do Itajaí e norte do estado. Quatro municípios - Rio dos Cedros, Pomerode, Itapoa e Benedito Novo - estão isolados. No sábado, o governador Luiz Henrique da Silveira (PMDB) decretou situação de emergência no estado, onde chove há 50 dias. A Defesa Civil estima que 1,5 milhão de pessoas foram afetadas. Deslizamentos e acidentes interrompem rodovias federais e estaduais. 
A cada hora que passa mais pessoas precisam deixar suas casas. Segundo o boletim da Defesa Civil, são 12.484 desabrigados e 7.357 desalojados. Ao todo, 53 cidades já decretaram situação de emergência, e mais de cem mil pessoas estão sem luz. Joinville, no norte do estado, tem o maior número de pessoas que deixaram suas casas. São dois mil desalojados e 350 desabrigados. 
Em Blumenau, onde dez pessoas morreram soterradas, o prefeito João Paulo Kleinübing decretou estado de calamidade pública na noite de domingo. A cidade tem 500 desalojados e 75 desabrigados. Com mais de 10 metros acima do nível normal, o Rio Itajaí-Açú já alaga mais de 62 ruas. Todos os bairros da cidade têm pontos de alagamento e a maior parte da cidade está sem energia elétrica. As aulas na rede estadual de ensino foram canceladas nesta segunda-feira, o transporte público está parado. A Defesa Civil informou ainda que o prédio da prefeitura está fechado para atendimento ao público. 
De acordo com o coordenador da Defesa Civil, Major Márcio Luiz Alves, os deslizamentos de terra são a causa da maioria das mortes. Em Jaraguá do Sul, no interior do estado, três residências foram atingidas no bairro Barra do Rio Cerro por volta das 3h desta segunda, deixando quatro mortos. 
" Temos vários pontos de deslizamentos que não conseguimos chegar e podemos ter várias vítimas soterradas "
- Temos vários pontos de deslizamentos que não conseguimos chegar e podemos ter várias vítimas soterradas. Estamos usando cães farejadores, mas o número de vítimas deve aumentar à hora que acessarmos estes locais - ele afirmou. 
A previsão para esta segunda é de que mais dois helicópteros sejam enviados a Blumenau para ajudar no atendimento às vítimas. De acordo com a Defesa Civil, um helicóptero da Polícia Militar participou dos trabalhos no domingo junto com o Corpo de Bombeiros e o Exército. A expectativa é receber mil colchões da Defesa Civil Estadual, encomendados do Rio Grande do Sul, e dez botes a motor enviados do Paraná pelo Exército. 
No início da tarde de domingo, o governador, que está em Blumenau, ligou para o presidente Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva para tratar do socorro à população atingida pelos estragos provocados pela chuva, e conversou com ministros, em busca de ajuda. Também no domingo, Silveira fez contato com os governadores do Rio Grande do Sul, Ieda Crusius, e do Paraná, Roberto Requião, para pedir apoio na atuação junto à Defesa Civil catarinense. 
A senadora Ideli Salvatti (PT-SC) também informou que já fez chegar ao presidente Lula a situação em Santa Catarina. Segundo ela, a extensão dos estragos é grande e com muita gravidade. 
Secretário Nacional de Defesa Civil viaja para SC
O ministro da Integração Nacional, Geddel Vieira Lima, determinou que o secretário Nacional de Defesa Civil, Roberto Guimarães, viajasse ainda no domingo para Santa Catarina para avaliar a situação. Até sábado, a Defesa Civil Nacional já havia disponibilizado 2 mil cestas de alimentos, 2 mil colchões, travesseiros e lençóis, além de medicamentos e material de limpeza. 
A Aeronáutica pôs dois aviões C130, os chamados Hércules, à disposição para fazer o transporte dos suprimentos. A equipe do Centro Nacional de Gerenciamento de Riscos e Desastres (Cenad), da Secretaria Nacional de Defesa Civil (Sedec), está mobilizada para atuar no que for necessário. 

Fonte: O Globo


----------



## iceworld (25 Nov 2008 às 11:26)

Santa Catarina, Brasil

Cheias provocaram já 64 mortos e 44 mil deslocados


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/mundo/Cheias+provocaram+ja+64+mortos+e+44+mil+deslocados.htm


----------



## iceworld (26 Nov 2008 às 11:09)

Mais de 80 mortos em derrocadas e deslizamentos de terra no Brasil

O Presidente do Brasil, Lula da Silva, já disponibilizou total apoio do Governo ao estado de Santa Catarina. O balanço de mortos devido ao mau tempo subiu para 84, segundo o boletim da Defesa Civil do estado. 


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...tos+em+derrocadas+e+deslizamento+de+terra.htm


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2008 às 21:31)

*Açorianos solidários com vítimas das cheias no Brasil*

A Diocese de Angra do Heroísmo decidiu remeter o ofertório das eucaristias da solenidade da Imaculada Conceição para a Caritas de Santa Catarina. É uma forma de se solidarizar com o sofrimento no estado brasileiro. A iniciativa partiu do Bispo de Angra do Heroísmo. Dom António Sousa Braga invoca os laços afectivos e históricos muito antigos que ligam os açorianos ao sul do Brasil.
Esta acção de solidariedade surge numa altura em que se celebram os 260 anos da emigração açoriana para Santa Catarina. Ainda assim, resulta do facto de o povo dos açores conhecer de perto as consequências das catástrofes naturais.
O estado brasileiro de Santa Catarina foi fustigado, recentemente, por graves inundações. No sul do Brasil, prosseguem as acções de reconstrução de ligações rodoviárias e de abastecimento de água e electricidade no estado. De acordo com a última actualização, o número de vítimas dos temporais ronda os 120, continuam desaparecidas pelo menos 19 pessoas e cerca de 80.000 ficaram desalojadas.

Renascença


----------



## Carlos Dias (13 Dez 2008 às 00:34)

*Já, são 126 mortos em SC e ainda pode aumentar pois há muitos desaparecidos ainda.

E por falar em Santa Catarina , este mês de dezembro está sendo o mais frio desde 1955.*


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2008 às 10:55)

*Quinta-feira, 18 de dezembro de 2008*

SÃO PAULO - A elevação do nível do Rio Paraopeba isolou a cidade de Brumadinho, na região metropolitana de Belo Horizonte. O avanço da água interditou a ponte que dá acesso à cidade e inundou bairros no centro e na zona rural. O número de cidades em situação de emergência por causa das chuvas que atingem Minas Gerais subiu de 32 para 39, conforme balanço divulgado nesta quinta-feira, 18, pela Coordenadoria Estadual de Defesa Civil (Cedec). Ao todo, 71 municípios mineiros e cerca de 147 mil pessoas já foram afetadas desde o início do período chuvoso, em setembro. Mais de 22 mil pessoas ficaram desalojadas e outras 4 mil estão desabrigadas. Onze pessoas já morreram, sendo sete vítimas fatais somente nesta semana. 
O nível do rio em Brumadinho está cerca de 6,5 metros acima do normal. Chove ininterruptamente desde domingo, 14. Nesta tarde, a prefeitura contabilizava 177 desabrigados, que estão sendo levados para abrigos na igreja, em escolas públicas, associações e centro sociais. Segundo a Defesa Civil, há entre 500 e 600 famílias isoladas. Cerca de 300 casas foram interditadas e mais de 60 famílias estão desalojados - ou seja, foram para residência de parentes. A prefeitura decretou estado de emergência. A Secretaria Municipal de Ação Social informou que o município precisa de doações de colchões, cobertores e leites.
Nesta terça, 11 municípios localizados nas regiões mais afetadas - Zona da Mata, centro-oeste e área metropolitana de Belo Horizonte - comunicaram à Cedec a ocorrência de inundações e enchentes. As cidades de Guarani, Palma, Itapecerica, Divinópolis, Patrocínio de Muriaé, Cataguases e Jeceaba decretaram situação de emergência.
Em Cataguases, na Zona da Mata, o rio Pomba subiu cerca de oito metros acima da calha, deixando boa parte da cidade - famosa pelos monumentos modernistas - debaixo d'água. Moradora do bairro Vila Resende, na região central do município, Elaine da Silva e outras 15 pessoas, inclusive crianças, foram obrigadas a se refugiar no terceiro andar de uma residência. Em entrevista à rádio CBN, ela reclamou da demora das equipes de ajuda. "Nós estamos ilhados. Tem até recém-nascido aqui de oito dias, precisando de medicação", afirmou. "Estamos sem água, sem nada para comer". 
No centro-oeste mineiro, o município de Divinópolis foi o mais afetado. Após quatro dias ininterruptos de chuvas, o nível do Rio Itapecerica subiu quase oito metros e transbordou. O Estádio Waldemar Teixeira de Faria, o Farião, não escapou da enchente e foi tomado pela água. Dezessete jogadores do principal time de futebol da cidade - o Guarani -, que moram no estádio, precisaram ser resgatados de barco e levados para um hotel.
A Cedec informou que todos os 71 municípios afetados estavam recebendo material emergencial estocado em Belo Horizonte ou nos depósitos regionais da coordenadoria. O kit de emergência é composto por cestas básicas, água potável, colchões, cobertores, roupas e rolos de lona plástica para contenção de encostas.
De acordo com o instituto MG Tempo/Cemig/PUC-Minas, as temperaturas deverão voltar a subir nesta sexta-feira, 19, no Estado, já que a frente fria está perdendo força. O instituto alerta, porém, que a dissociação entre a frente fria e a convergência da Amazônia favorece a ocorrência de pancadas de chuvas em várias regiões. Na capital mineira, a chuva deu uma trégua durante a tarde, mas voltou com intensidade no fim do dia. 

Estadão


----------

